# Floating jig heads



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Does anybody or has anybody make there own floating jig heads?if so id like to know how.thanks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

vibe 
if you search it is here.
i know they order sterafom granule from ebay,then they put that in jig head form,40 or 60 a time,tighten the form with bolts and they boil that in water.
if you have fly tiyng wise you can ty sterafom to the hook and you have floting jig.
you can use sterafom from eggs pakege.

snag


----------

